# AOL Flatrate



## Xonic (7. Mai 2001)

Bin seit anfang mai im Besitz dieser AOL einen Monat <b>total</b> gratis testen "Flatrate" 

*schäm für AOL*

Fazit: bei mir relativ instabil (aber iss ja kostenlos da verkraftet man das schon)

Frage kennt jemand irgendwelch AOL secrets, die man wissen sollte (vieleicht sogar die Stabilität betreffend...[oder noch besser: wie man AOL als DFÜ verbindung nutzen kann?  ])


thx


----------



## Nils Hitze (8. Mai 2001)

**Lach* *Roll* *Kugel**

'schuldigung ... AOL *Prust*

Drei Worte dazu : Leicht zu hacken.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Xonic (8. Mai 2001)

Es ist mir ja auch irgendwie peinlich, aber ich glaube bei nem Monat kostenlos kann es einem verziehen werden....*hoff*


OK da ich mein Image eh schon versaut hab kann ich mir jetzt ohne Bedenken weiter Schnitzer leisten...:

Wie meinst du das mit dem hacken?
ist das für jemanden irgendwie relevant, der einfach mal nur <b><u><i>DRIN</i></u></b> bleiben will?

....ich persönlich glaube hier hat jemand seine achsotollen hackerskills nur mal wieder in den Mittelpunkt rücken wollen um ein bissel Bewunderung abzufassen.....


<small>#jetzt hab ich ihn provoziert und er verrät mir alles...he he#</small>


----------



## Nils Hitze (9. Mai 2001)

*Ich 'abe gar kein Auto .. äh keine SkillZ.*

Man beachte das große Z. Zeugt von extremen Hackerfähigkeiten. Um beim Thema zu bleiben :

Du findest auf ein Programm zum Hacken von WinNT
etwa 100 zum Flachmachen/Ausräubern/Faken von AOL.
Das hat nichts mit meinen persönlichen Fähigkeiten
zu tun, sondern ist nur eine Feststellung.

# Bätsch, ich lass mich nicht provozieren.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Xonic (9. Mai 2001)

Ich würde zwar eher die küne und waghalsige behaauptung aufstellen, das große Z zeuge von latenten <i>wurstfingern</i>, aber da kann ich mich auch täuschen.



Außerdem wer in aller Welt braucht schon programme zum AOL hacken?

Ich nicht!

Ich vertraue auf die Kompetenz und den Sachverstand der AOL Mittarbeiter.

Und es tut auch nichts zur Sache, wenn ich wärend ich diesen thread schrieb mehrmals von einer zärtlichen Frauenstimme die worte <b>...bis bald...</b> zugeflüstert bekam.


----------



## Klon (9. Mai 2001)

AOL: 
-Kann man faken
-Man kommt per kindertrojan die Zugansdaten
-Die Software ist anfällig und dumm, wiso nicht einfach DFÜ ...
-Jeder AOL User ist win9x User, ich kenen keinen der AOL Kunde ist und WinNT/2k oder ein Linux Derivat hat, was heißt das er anfällig ist, beispiels weise über den ungeschützen Port 139, dem NetBIOS Port.

Weitere Wege einen WinRechner zu attakieren, infizieren, etc will ich jetzt auch nicht ausführen, aber denken wir einfach mal an VB'Scripts, AutoAction Trojans, die aktuellen Worms (MTX, Hybris...), dann gibbet natürlich auch tools für den AIM, undzwar genauso viele wie für ICQ (soll heißen deine IP ist jeden zugännglich der sie habe will) und vieles vieles mehr.
Solche Probleme hat man nicht nur bei AOL, aber bei AOL ist halt die Zielgruppe "DAU's" wie in der Fernsehwerbung schon ganz richtig drunter steht:
"Das ist ja einfach!"


Ich mach ne Pause.


----------



## Xonic (9. Mai 2001)

<b><center>-Die Software ist anfällig und dumm,<br> wiso nicht einfach DFÜ ... </center></b>

hab ich mir mir auch gedacht, doch mit meinem junfräulichen Erfahrungsschatz komme ich über den Wunsch nicht hinaus...









wie geht das eigentlich mit dem quoten richtig?


----------



## Scalé (9. Mai 2001)

du gibst ein

```
(quote)text(/quote)
```

natürlich musst du die ( mit [ und die ) mit ] ersetzen
[Editiert von HeadFragGer2K am 09.05.2001 um 21:23]


----------

